# New for 2011... Weeping Angels. Don't Blink!



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

My overly-ambitious idea for my haunt this year is to make two life-size weeping angel statues, like from the Doctor Who episode "Blink". I plan on having one in a "passive" posture, the other in "attack" posture.


















I figure I can construct the shell of the body by taking a paper-mache cast of one of the mannequins I picked up last year, reinforcing it on the inside. The head I can build with paper-mache clay on top of one of my paper-mache cast skulls. I did something similar to my witch and it turned out well.










The wings will be a challenge. Examples on the web show people to have carved them out of the think blue insulation foam. Since I need more than one, I might be able to cast copies with paper mache, to same time...

Make a tunic, like a toga, and monster mud the heck out of the thing.

Good think I'm starting to think on this early! What do you think? I've pulled off the difficult before, the impossible just takes a little more time... http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23707


----------



## RoxyBlue

You could always capture a real angel and monster mud it, you know:googly:

Definitely ambitious, and I'm looking forward to seeing how you tackle the challenges


----------



## scareme

At least you're starting early enough. Not the kind of project you would want to start on Oct. 1st. Keep us updated on your progress. By the way, love your columns.


----------



## Rahnefan

Please do this! Excellent, scary episode - wondered who would be the first to mention it around here. 

It would sooooo rock if you could somehow move them, timed with the lights blinking on and off.


----------



## Terra

Loved that show and your project sounds so exciting. Can't wait to see updates


----------



## Jaybo

Check out this Blink costume a person made. She shows you how she made the wings.



















Man, I swear we must all be the biggest bunch of Doctor Who nerds outside of the Doctor Who forums! I also LOVED this episode!


----------



## Brood11384

Wow! Great idea! Would love to see that done! Good luck!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Jaybo said:


> Man, I swear we must all be the biggest bunch of Doctor Who nerds outside of the Doctor Who forums! I also LOVED this episode!


I loved that episode! On a related note, one of my boys asked me to make him a Dalek costume for 2011. Hello. I'm Hauntiholik and I'm a Doctor Who fan.

I can't wait to see what you come up with MacabreRob.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Yah, I saw that costume. My daughter wants to do that for Halloween, so that would be another pair of wings to make... 

I was thinking of some sort of Pepper's Ghost illusion to make the 2 status look like one that moves, but I have very limited room in my yard.


----------



## hedg12

IMHO best Dr. Who episode ever! Love the idea - can't wait to see what you come up with.


"Don't blink. Don't even blink. Blink and you're dead. Don't turn your back, don't walk away, and don't blink."


----------



## Rahnefan

I hope whoever came up with the idea for a fiendish, statuesque creature that moves only when unwatched is feeling supremely satisfied and original, wherever he or she is. I'm just saying. That's a genuine contribution, if you dig.

Man would that make a spooky haunt. Post pix on your progress please.


----------



## billman

That totally reminds me of an Mad Tv skit with a mannequin serial killer :


----------



## sickNtwisted

Love the idea for an attack angel.


----------



## Rahnefan

Me too, sickNtwisted. I like to imagine the future me has finally gotten his game down and his act together, and does a gothic _Easter haunt_...  If not me I wish someone would.


----------



## grim reaper

Sounds goog, keep us updated. just thought i'd rub in the fact i have worked with the set designer for doctor who  Good luck with it


----------



## debbie5

LOL..on 2nd video at :30, there is a mannequin with a big fat belly in background. Where would they use a fat bellied guy mannequin?? Fishing & tackle shop?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

LMAO! that was hillarious!



debbie5 said:


> LOL..on 2nd video at :30, there is a mannequin with a big fat belly in background. Where would they use a fat bellied guy mannequin?? Fishing & tackle shop?


LOL either that or a flea market!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

debbie5 said:


> LOL..on 2nd video at :30, there is a mannequin with a big fat belly in background. Where would they use a fat bellied guy mannequin?? Fishing & tackle shop?


*Worldwide Pants*

http://www.h4x3d.com/simpsons-my-fair-laddy-s17e12/


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

*Update on progress*

It has begun!

Firstly, I coated the mannequin with a light spray of silicone to make the demolding process go easier.










The first layer of paper mache was put on with a simple glue + water mixture, again to make demolding work easier. I found the combination of silicone on the form and this lighter first pasting worked fairly well when I did this with skulls.










Note: I hate working inside on this, my table is a lot lower than my usual workbench and it's murder on my back. 

Second layer is applied using a more regular paste, as defined by Stolloween.










Something about applying the paper mache on such a realistic female figure makes me want to not have the kids in the room...


----------



## Rahnefan

Oh baby would I mache her


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

*De-molding... the disaster*

Well, things did not go well last night. I figured three layers was enough for my skulls, it should be enough for my body. Not quite. Not only was it too floppy, but I didn't put enough silicone on the fiberglass form to act as a release. A lot of the paper stuck, leaving void areas... 









_Coming off in chunks..._









_Ready to assemble_









_Mostly finished assembling. Need more tape..._


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry to hear there were difficulties, but it looks as if you were able to salvage most of what you did.


----------



## Rahnefan

Duct tape, on the inside. It is surprising how much strength a little hidden duct tape will give even thin paper mache stuff.


----------



## Jaybo

Glad you can salvage what you lost. 

FYI, I usually just wrap the piece in tinfoil instead of using a release agent. I also stuff the inside of the mache form with paper or cotton batten to help support the empty shell I've created. You can then cut a hole later and pull the material out, or just leave it in.

Can't wait to see this!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I was thinking about wadding up newspaper as a filler while I repair the damage and add new layers on there. I was also considering running balsa wood "beams" inside of it to give it some strength. The areas that are going to have the arms, wings and head attach points I want to use 1"-by lumber with a hole cut out.

That's a good idea about the Aluminum foil.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

*Finished reassembling my shattered friend*



> Fallen Angel, statue. A prop barely alive. Gentlemen, we can rebuild her. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the haunts's first weeping angel statue. She will be that statue. Better than she was before. Better, taller, scarier.


After purchasing new making tape, Angel1 has been put back together. Humpty Dumpty has risen anew!










Now to reinforce what I've done, first layer will be mache'd with the paper from grocery bags. This will add the desired stiffness.










FYI, today is the 14th birthday of my kids. I have boy and girl twins and they are getting older.









_Here they are last summer helping with the Entrance Columns_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy birthday to the twins!

The angel form looks great. She salvaged beautifully.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

If I can get a system going smoothly, I might be able to offer these paper female forms if other people want/need them...


----------



## tot13

Had a similar problem with some zombie forms I'm working on. I got in a hurry and started breaking the strip-mache zombies away from my form before they were sturdy enough. then I remembered someone talking about blue shop towels. And I fell in love with them. A layer of two on top of the newspaper made my zombies really stiff . . . lol.


----------



## samseide

just an fyi, when I was making paper mache busts from styrofoam heads, I first put aluminum foil on the head before doing the paper mache. That way nothing stuck to the styrofoam, instead it stuck to the foil. Made it easy to release the duplicate from the styrofoam mold.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I will definitely be doing that for Angel2... Thanks for the advice. Busy working on birthday stuff last night, no updates to report.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

*Update*

After getting 5 layers on, I realized that to get the internal structure I want to support everything, I need to so major surgery.

So, I am starting a new body shell, with the first layer being Aluminum foil to avoid the whole sticking problem.










The first shell I made is going to be used to find the measurements I need, by slicing it apart into sections and measuring the inside diameter and shape (torso, hips, shoulders, etc). Once I got the structure put together, when I pull the new one off the mannequin, I will have something for it to wrap around.

The original one, I figure, I can put back together and use for a different project, maybe another witch, or something.


----------



## samseide

very nice! looks like you did the foil just like I did on the skulls. So much easier with that foil on there to take it off when you're finished with it.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

We'll see! It looks like it will be a lot easier. Have to try this on my skulls if it works.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

*You are the [creepy scary things] beneath my wings...*

Taking a break from mache. I got foam insulate to start on the wing template. Turns out the lady I spoke with at Lowe's was also a Haunter, so I recommended the site to her! She was very helpful when I explained what I was doing...

They cut the 4'x8' foam into 4 - 2'x4' chunks for me to fit in my van. Very nice of them.

Drew on the rough outline of the wing on one block after gluing 2 pieces together (styrofoam glue, must read directions next time!). There is no real good pattern for the wing that I could find. Had to find stills from that Doctor Who episode to guide me...










I did a rough cutout with a hand saw with the idea to make my own foam cutter to do the rest. Didn't end well, the wall wart kept over-heating. Ended up using my band-saw, which worked well.










Here is my daughter trying them on for size. Pay no attention to the man behind the Angel!










My son and I worked at hallowing out the front part of one of the wings. The idea being to make the shaped curved, being about the thickness of one panel when alls said and done.










And here it is, curved fairly nicely. All I need now is to get the attach-point to match the curve of the shoulder blade and to detail in the feathers. Have to make that detail fairly bold to be visible when done in paper-mache.










The dog-deshedder works very well shaping the foam, BTW.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking good, Rob, and how lovely that your kids are helping with this project!


----------



## fick209

This is a very cool project! Looking good so far!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

More pix!

Finished the rough work on one of the wing templates. I still want to deepen some of the lines, due to the fact that I will lose fidelity when I do the paper-mache ontop of them..


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Started on the second wing. I'd've had more progress, but I donated blood on Saturday and was knackered for the rest of the weekend...


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Coming along quite nicely! I like your use of the dog grooming tool- nice to know I can use mine for more than just keeping our place tumbleweed free!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

My trusty Dremel, friend for 12 years, passed away this weekend. I bought a new one, battery powered, but IMHO, the new guy is a gutless wonder...

RIP old friend.


----------



## Rahnefan

I agree, very cool that the kids are helping!


----------



## Joiseygal

This is coming out really nice and I love how you made another body out of the mannequin body. Sweet!!


----------



## morbidmike

the new Dremmels suck the chuck locks are plastic now and right by where you hold it like a pen I kept hitting mine and the lock burned itself off.....also a wood rasp works awesome on foam I use it for carving the heads for my creations I like your progress best wishes to ya


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Second wing is finished, carving-wise. Next step is to cover them in foil and start on the paper mache. Was working on the Mini spotlights this weekend since it was nice outside. Didn't want to burn out early on the paper-mache.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Looking good, Rob. I'll be following this thread closely. Looks like a cool project.


----------



## Terra

She's turning out incredible so far. The wings look spot on!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

im really enjoying this thread. i was wanting to make a giant statue for my orphanage. if i may ask, where did you get your manaquin? i found one at lanebryant,b it's only a torso and arms, i would love a copy of your manaquin!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Dark Angel 27 said:


> im really enjoying this thread. i was wanting to make a giant statue for my orphanage. if i may ask, where did you get your manaquin? i found one at lanebryant,b it's only a torso and arms, i would love a copy of your manaquin!


My kids attend one of the local Catholic schools, and my son is in Boy Scouts there. One time when I was helping the scout prep some camping meals in the Home Ec room of the school, I noticed what looked like a single Mannequin stored underneath a table where some sewing materials were. The next year, doing the same thing, I saw that the sewing stuff was untouched and the mannequin was still there.

I made some inquiries and it turns out that it was all donated years back by a parent that wanted to encourage a sewing class. Nothing was ever done with it due to lack of resources. I asked the principal about getting it. She contacted the original donor, who apparently didn't want it back. I was thing given the go-ahead to come collect it.

Apparently it wasn't one mannequin, but three. Two are torsos with detachable arms, and one was a full body figure, with detachable arms and legs. I used the legs last year as my "Witch Witch of the East" lying underneath my car...










Moving forward on the wings, I covered one of the wings with Aluminum foil last night.



















This took about 2 hours and a sore back. The foil is the act as a barrier between the wing templates and the paper mache, but I'm thinking there has to be a better way. Before falling asleep last night, I thought about simply covering the foam with a good coat of furnature wax. Anything try anything like this? This wax is a paste you buff into wood to give a nice finish without having to shellac or varnish. It might work to prevent the paper mache paste from sticking to the template.

*TLDR:* Mannequins from my kid's school, and putting foil on wings hurts my back.


----------



## Rahnefan

This just keeps getting gooder. I like to say "gooder."

Why mache it Rob? The carved wing looks terrific. Do you think it might be less work just to carve them all? Or will that be too heavy?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Rahnefan said:


> Why mache it Rob? The carved wing looks terrific. Do you think it might be less work just to carve them all? Or will that be too heavy?


Main reason is that I need to make at least 3 sets of the wings. There will two Weeping Angels, one passive, the other aggressive, and my daughter wants a set for a Weeping Angel costume she is planning.










Started to paper one of the wings. This is a pain to get the paer into all the nooks and crannies.










One last layer of paper on the body form before I attempt to cut it off the mannequin.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

We had an unseasonably warm day today, got into the mid-80's. Not too shabby for April, considering how cold it's been.

I was able to finish papering one of the wings earlier in the week, and demolded it. Adding the foil to the inside made the job of seperating the paper from the form trivial. I tried to tape it together, but it was still too moist and the tape wouldn't hold. I'll let it dry out more before trying again.

Some of the detail on the wing kinda got lost from the papering, but I figure I will re-emphasize the "feathers" with some paper-mache clay later on.










Finally demolded the body form from earlier. Again, the foil made this job easier. I cut it off in a way that I didn't have to cut inside the "crotch", and as a result, I was able to get it off in one piece. The paper was still moist after all these weeks, due to the moisture being trapped inside next to the foil. This, too, will need to dry before I can tape it together.










First step after demolding was peeling off the foil. On the body form, since I used some heavy-duty aluminium, I was able to reuse some of it when I re-foiled the mannequin to start the 2nd angel body.


----------



## samseide

that's awesome! glad the foil method worked for you as well!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Spent like 20 mins or so picking the foil off the back sides of my paper, well worth it.


----------



## Rahnefan

Any new pics?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Dude, I'm at work! lol


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I love this so much! I've considered the costume your daughter is planning, so we need final pics of that too.

It never occurred to me to mache wings for a costume. You are awesome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Note of caution: Don't leave any paper-mache wings outside of the garage when rain is due...


----------



## Rahnefan

Oh no. How bad is the damage?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

not too bad. Fortunately I had just taken it off its form, so I was available. My son and I lifted it carefully onto the foam and it's since hardened (more or less) back into shape...


----------



## HauntCast

Looking good.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Still working on getting the base layers of paper mache on all the wings. I have a half a wing and a full wing yet to go.

After putting on a coat of mache on a wing, I had time, so I put together the torso's with tape, then covering them with paper-mache. Masking tape is not the stickiest in the world, so I had to work quickly...










I also figured out how to get a uniform cut line so that I can seperate the top halves of the torso from the bottoms. I'm using scrap foam to hold a marker even. I tried it out on the original mannequin and it seemed to work just fine.


----------



## Rahnefan

Can I be the primitive one in this thread and say GOD what a gorgeous mannequin. Wonder if a real human modeled for it.

Dude I am eager 4 u 2 finish this project! Take vacation and work on it how bout.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

My son's friend (who is 12ish) was over the other day when I had the mannequin form in the house and boy did his eyes linger... :jol:


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Started the assembly of the wings Saturday. I'm lining the edges of one side with cardboard, using regular office staples to attach strips to the wing. This adds rigidity and helps guild the two halves together. Then I am adding cardboard zigzags to help support the sides inside and stuffing the top part with newspaper.


















I had the idea of using heavy foam board at the spot that will attach the wing to the body, but now I'm thinking of replacing that with wood and securing that with expanding foam insulation. Also, I want to run aluminum strips from that wooden block to the far edges of the wings, rather like bones, and using pop rivets to secure the metal to washers on the outside of the paper. I need to build up the wing's outsides to add details anyhow, so I can use that to hide the washers and rivets.









_My daughter's hand, not mine..._


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

No comments from the peanut gallery?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm impressed by how ambitious a project this is You're putting a lot of time and effort into making these lovely creatures.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

See, now that's the kind of postive reinforcement I need, even when I have to beg for it... :jol:


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Assembled all the wing halves into whole wings. An interesting challenge as the humidity didn't want to let the tape stick. I inserted and glued down a chunk of wood at the point the wings will be attaching to the bodies, then pumped in expanding foam insulation around the wood and at different spots to help give it rigidity.


----------



## RoxyBlue

These look really substantial. What kind of weight do they have?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Still fairly light, only a couple of pounds. They will get a bit heavier, as I am adding more paper to increase the rigidity and then build up the texture on the feathers.


----------



## Dixie

Very nice, you can still see a lot of detail, even after being mache'd. Can't wait to see the transformation after paint!


----------



## VampyTink

*Those wings are beautiful. I sure wish I chould get my hubby involved, unfortunately he is the "bah humbug" type even with Halloween. Every time I start working on a project he just rolls his eyes and I can read his brain waves saying "what a waste of time and money".*


----------



## Rahnefan

hang in there, vampytink.


----------



## tuck

I'm can't wait to see how you attach the wings to the body. I know how windy it gets around here in October! 

You have done a great job on this project. Can you please quit your job and work on these full time so we can see them finished


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Are you sponsoring me? I need at least 100K to live in the style in which I am accustomed... (I wish!)


----------



## VampyTink

*Rahnefan, *

*After 25yrs of marriage I doubt he'll change much, but then again, neither will I, lol.*

*Can't wait to see the finished project of these angels though.<tapping foot>*


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I have some more progress pics. I will try to upload them tomorrow. I usually do this at work, but work's been kicking my butt lately...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

VampyTink said:


> *Those wings are beautiful. I sure wish I chould get my hubby involved, unfortunately he is the "bah humbug" type even with Halloween. Every time I start working on a project he just rolls his eyes and I can read his brain waves saying "what a waste of time and money".*


*i feel your pain tink. no one in my family supports my art. noone. my own sister tells me i'm obsessed. its all uphill and not getting any eaiser. all we can do is keep plugging away! *


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

This last weekend I finished up the interior infrastructure of the Angel bodies. I had sliced each body form at the hip using a laser level as a guide. I had to mark where the laser was the brightest, since these bodies curved in unusal ways. If I had tried to follow the line of the level, when I rotated the body for a new area to mark, the line would shift due to the curve. Only marking the center, brightest spot along the line actually made a useful mark. In this case, a simple laser pointer might have been more efficient...



















After slicing the bodies, I used 1" boards to seal up the various openings, such as the bottom of the legs, the arm holes, neck hole and at the cut locations on both sides of the waists. Before totalling enclosing, I added vertical boards to the legs to take up the weight and distribute it between the top and bottom boards. I kinda did the same for the torso, using a 2x4 board that went from the neck to the bottom board. I also added horizontal 1" boards across the back, so that there would be something solid for the wings to attach to.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

And the final step before closing up was to pump expanding foam insulation into both halves. The foam would help reinforce the sides and also help the glue make the boards immobile. I made sure that the foam had cured before completely sealing the forms, so that there wouldn't be any shrinkage, like what had happened to my skull last year.



















The boards I used to secure the holes are held in position with wood glue and staples. I want to reinforce this with more layers of paper mache later, and possibly using fibreglass cloth and resin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

These ladies are going to be as solid and indestructible as a tank by the time you get done, Rob.  I'm seeing permanent garden statuary here


----------



## Dark Angel 27

looking good!


----------



## dionicia

This is a great idea. I can't wait to see the when the wings get attached.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

On the two halves of each body, I added pegs and slots, so that the halves will "lock" together without sliding off. Overall it went well, but I might have to secure them more later on.


















_Insert Tab A..._









_Into Slot B..._

If you notice on the middle picture, it's apparent that I did not escape the contraction of expanding foam on this leg. I might have added too much foam too quickly.


----------



## PirateLady

Awesome job....


----------



## Rahnefan

Roxy nailed it. Like a tank!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

looking awesome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I started adding my own cellulose clay mixture onto the wings today to give the feathers more definition. Wish me luck, it feels like I'm scultping with the innards of a tuna-fish sandwich (it's probably got too much water...)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

That peg system is absolutely genious!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I had to use my dremel to readjust the posts after the glue had dried. A couple must have shifted. Also, I added furniture wax to the pegs to reduce the friction. Probably post some pix in a couple of days.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Now that all the rough papering of the wings are done, next step is to make paper-mache mud, in order to build up some detail on the feathers. The recipe calls for paper fiber, and I have the bat of cellulose insulation from previous years. This year I made a mesh to break up the clumps of cellulose into a fine dust. Works rather well.

The resulting mud looks like a gray oatmeal. Doesn't smell much better either. I used a marker (and tempora paint) to mark the "valley" part of the feathers to help me visualize them as I add the mud. This helps a lot, especially where I've had to cut into the wings to shore it up.

With the hot weather we've been having this week, this stuff doesn't take all that long to dry. A couple of days for the thicker areas.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Using my daughter as a porportion guide, I managed to give the Angels some legs to stand on. And feet. Duck feet.

Quack.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

One of the next steps will be arms. I need a way to detach the arms for storage, but not have them loose when in use. I devised a template for spacing out socket holes that I used to cut into both the torsos and into 1" lumber. The lumber is used to hold the pegs, and the arm "bones" will later be attached to them as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your cat seems very impressed with the duck feet

I continue to be impressed with the level of detail you're putting into these ladies, especially what it's taking to make sure they can be disassembled for storage.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Begun the process of constructing the heads for the Angels. I am starting with a paper-mache skull base, then will build the "flesh" over top like I did with my witch last year.

Here I am taking a Bucky skull on a stand I build, getting its paper mache layers. Once this is dry, I cut off the paper and reassemble the pieces.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

On the areas that the wings will be attaching to the body of the angels, I reinforced the surfaces with a layer of fiberglass and resin. Not sure how much difference it will make, but it did stabilize the surfaces fairly well.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Designed a peg system to attach the wings to the back of the torso. Works good, except that the wings tend to pull the whole thing off balance, tipping backwards pretty bad. This is going to take a little thought on how to stabilize without being obvious.










I was initially worried that there would be torsion forces on the wings, causing them to want to rotate away from the center, but I ended up fitting the wing ends right against each other, for room, if nothing else. Any torque that might have been present for a given wing is getting cancelled out by the reverse torque of the other wing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe you could fill the lower legs with sand to help keep the forms from tipping over.

Do you use a release agent of any kind when you put papier mache on the skull or does it come off pretty easily after drying?


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

The foil makes it pop off real easily. Someone on the forum suggested that a while back ( I forget who!!) and it's brilliant (to quote Doctor Who)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Some thin pvc or plastic garden stakes painted black, stuck in the ground and used to support the bottom of the wings might be nearly invisible in the dark...although that solution is not nearly as elegant as your prop build on the whole!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Part of what I was thinking is that there will be a floor length dress covering her, covered in monster mud for rigidity, extending a little further out the back for balance. I might have to put some reinforcement on the inside of the dress so that the MM doesn't crumble under the weight, as it will tip back with some pretty good force right now. In the photo, you can't see that I've balanced it off with my saw across the duck feet...


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Had a week off out camping with the Boy Scouts. My son successfully made a fire by friction, so if anyone is/was a scout in the CAC area, you know he is now a Firecrafter! (Or will be after Ritual this July)


----------



## TNBrad

Oh yeah!! this gives me IDEAs thank you so much.
};-))


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time for more picture updates, I believe


----------



## tuck

Congrats to your son on making the friction fire. That is definitely no easy feat.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Some more pix tomorrow. Just got back from northern michigan. Did the life cast of my daughter up there. It needs some work, but is usable...


----------



## wdGoof

I am fairly new to this sight. I am completely in awe of the effort and skill I see all over the place here. These angels are looking awsome. Like everyone else, I can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## dave the dead

Looking good Rob. As for the tipping issue, why not extend those duck feet back behind the legs? After you put the dress on, they probably won't be visible at all anyway....


----------



## mys197gt

Love this!! I have B/G twins too! Mine are only 16months though


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Never too soon to start them haunting!


----------



## mys197gt

macabrerob said:


> never too soon to start them haunting!


:d


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Most people relax over the holiday, me, I do a life casting of my daughter...

I did this up to my parents' house in northern Michigan, as we were gathered there for a family reunion. My victim, Maggie, lay on a chase lounge with a trash bag over her cloths and her hair protected with cling wrap. I vasolined over her eyelashes and eye brows and any exposed hair.

I layered the alginate over her face. I would have like to have gotten her ears at this time, but figured that was a little too advanced. After the alginate, I added plaster bandages. I should have layered plaster first before the burlap, but that is hindsight.

After a while we removed the casting materials. The alginate seperated away from the plaster (see above), but did not tear. I was able to lay it back into the plaster shell when I created my postive.

I coated the alginate with vasoline and then laid in fiber glass and poured in the resin. All in all, it worked fairly well, although it didn't cure as quickly as I hoped.









Applying the alginate for the mask.









Adding plaster bandages and then pouring plaster over everything. I should have done the pour first, then the bandages.









Waiting the plaster to harden









Removing the mask. Unfortunately, the plaster seperated from the alginate.









The cast of Maggie's face. This is the negative mold, but it looks like one of those optical illusions.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

After the fiber glass and resin was added. Looks like we found Jesus!









The resulting mask. Have to fix a few spots, but not bad.









Maggie and her twin.









The mask fits perfectly with the paper mache skull I made earlier.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Since the fiberglass caster of Maggie's face did not include her ears, I needed to cast them seperately.

This time I just used alginate. I got a swim cap to cover her hair this time and had her lay her head on the kitchen table. I put cotton into her ear canal to keep it safe.

After the alginate solidified, I first tried to do a plaster pour. Both times I tried, I think I just did not wait long enough and the plaster snapped. Afterwards I went with a silicone and corn starch mix, which cures really quickly. (Smells strongly of vinegar though). Here is a link that I found to make this on Instructables:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-To-Make-Your-Own-Sugru-Substitute/

I packed the silicone mix into the mold and within 10 or 20 mins, it was done and could be de-molded. Just need to trim the flashing.









Casting her ear.









Packing the mold with my silicone mix.









The unmolded ear. Needs a bit of trimming.


----------



## Rahnefan

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tell Maggie she is a brave child The optical illusion shot is spooky. And I don't think that's Jesus you found - looks more like the Blessed Mother:googly:

How cool that your daughter's face will be immortalized on a Halloween prop!


----------



## VampyTink

*It is so awesome your kids want to get involved. I can't even talk my daughter into letting me dress her up for a pic, I want to place in a haunted mirror <sigh>. I can't wait to see these angels finished.*


----------



## Dark Angel 27

those baby's are so cute and so are those bibs! you're daughter is very brave!

the angels are comming along very nicely!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Finally begun construction of the heads of the Weeping Angels. Attached the life cast to the skull for Angelica, and added teeth and tongue to Lilith. I also started to build up the flesh on Lilith, but don't have a photo yet.









_Front view of Lilith's head_









_Profile of Lilith's head_









_Profile of Angelica's head_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I'd want to get on Lilith's bad side. She's got TEETH!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Yes, my little girl will have a some bite to go with her bark...



> Don't blink. Blink and you're dead. Don't turn your back. Don't look away. And don't blink.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

really loving this project!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Added some air dry clay to the head of Angelica last night and attached the ears. As expected, the clay started to crack later. I'm attempting to remedy this before it gets too bad by brushing on paper mache paste over the layer to moisen it and help to bind it. I will do a layer of paperclay over this one and that should serve to finish it off.

Looking at the head face on, I think I will use my dremel to cut away some of the fiberglass on the edges of the cheeks and under the chin. The way Maggie was posed when we did the casting caused those areas to bulge some. I will fill in those areas with more clay afterwards.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, that looks like a skinned head sitting on your table:googly:

I'm actually liking the cracked look.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

And this is bad how?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its not necessarily bad, i think this looks more like a burn victim...either way it's awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

MacabreRob said:


> And this is bad how?


LOL, Rob, spoken like a true haunter


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I attached the head to the body last night. Definitely need to trim back the chin and jowls... I think the issue is that when I did the casting, she was lying back, which changed how her tissues lay around her neck and chin. She doesn't normally have a double chin and strong jowls. A little cutting and remolding will do the trick. I also think I need to thin the material of the neck of the torso, looks large compared to the head.

I'm hoping that after I get the hair added, it will help normalize the appearance as well.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

To get the hands right for the Angels, I want to cast Maggie's hands in their pose. I could do a alginate mold, which the internet seems to recommend. However that would only ever allow one resulting casting, as the mold is destroyed, and I would be very limited in what I could cast out of.

My idea is to create 2-part molds of each hand in each pose. Here we see the process of making Angelica's right hand, the top part of that mold. I created a bed of clay going half way up her hand. When this plaster hardens, I will coat it in Vaseline, make a new box, position Maggies hand back into its pose and pour new plaster over that, which should make the other half of that mold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You have such a willing helper in Maggie - I think that's wonderful


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

We did this as a direct plaster on skin technique. I told her if any point it got too hot for her to let me know and we would abort, but she said it was fine. Her skin wasn't even her, expect at the point where she was resting her wrist right on the cardboard of the box itself.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Here we see the casting process of Maggie's left hand in order to create the hand from Angelica. After we had a total messup earlier, with plaster spilling all over Mom's kitchen table and floor, casting now occurs in this plastic tub.









_Maggie awaits the casting of her left hand._









_The bed of clay that is the start of the mold_









_Waiting for the paster to harden_









_Preparing to cast the other side of her left hand._









_Maggie's left hand mold is complete_


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Angelica's face suffered from a double chin and pronounced jowls. To cure this, she had to go under the knife (or dremel) in order to remove the excess fiberglass.









_Angelica during her face lift surgery_









_Extra fiberglass has been removed_









_After sanding_


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

At this point, I figured the mold for Angelic's right hand was ready, so I did a fiberglass casting of it. Unfortunately, the fiberglass got in the way of the resin in places (like the fingertips) so the resulting cast has some large voids to fill.

Another unfortunate thing was that the resulting cast was locked into part of the mold, so I ended up having to remove it with a chisel, destroying the mold in the process. I was hoping to get multiple casts, but I will settle for at least one usable one.









_Laying down fiberglass to cast the right hand_









_The resulting right hand, still waiting to be completely demolded_


----------



## dionicia

I don't know if this would help, but I did wax molds of my hands and poured plaster in the molds. Granted you get one pour per mold, but you can make a different movement with each mold (that and the hand model gets a little heat therapy for their poor hands).

Here is the link if your interested. 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26585


----------



## RoxyBlue

You can now add "Plastic Prop Surgeon" to your resume, Rob


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Worked this weekend on fleshing out Lilith, my attack angel. This is going to take a while...


















I also started the finishing layers on Angelica's hands. I must say, I am loving this PaperClay. It is SOOOO much smoother than Celluclay. I wish it was cheaper, but hey, what are you going to do.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

RoxyBlue said:


> I don't think I'd want to get on Lilith's bad side. She's got TEETH!


The b*tch actually BIT me the other day when I was trying to work on her ear. I rolled it over and the next thing I knew there was a sharp jab in my mid-section...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, see, those evil props are DANGEROUS!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Got a lot of the rough shaping done on Lilith's head this week. Now to work on some of the finer details with the paper clay.









_"Finish me!"_









_Angelica, having decided that bald is NOT beautiful, tries on a new look_


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

After putting this off for far too long, we began the process of making Lilith's hands. The two-part mold process was a bit of a bust (haha), I decided to try the candle wax mold idea someone suggested. We found a bunch of old, dead candle laying around and melted them down in a sauce pan (don't tell my wife!). Using a digital thermometer, we waited until the temperature was just above the melting point of wax (about 65deg C). Then Maggie posed her hand, dipped it in ice water and started going back and forth between wax and water, 5 or 6 times.

We slit the mold up the side, and with some tugging, popped her hand out. I then pushed the walls of the slits back into position and used somemore wax to close the gap. After it hardened a bit more, I proceeded to pour plaster in it. I'm still waiting for the plaster to cure more before trying to demold it. Maybe I should just melt it off?

It wasn't until I had already started pouring when I realized that her hand was not in the pose I wanted... This was an easy enough process that going back would not be too bad to do.

Interesting effect, the droplets of water that remained on the wax actually got a skin of there own, those are those weird warts on the walls. Don't think they hurt anything, however.









_Candle dipping Maggie's hand_









_The resulting mold and a good look for my daughter..._









_A peek inside_









_Filled with plaster_


----------



## Rahnefan

So, it doesn't burn?


----------



## dionicia

It can burn, but the key is to have ice cold water close by to dip your hand in to before and after dipping your hand in the wax. 

Great job on the hands. I can't wait to see them after you remove the wax mold.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Unfortunately, her hand relaxed back to a neutral position so we didn't get the pose we wanted. I'm thinking of putting little sticks between her fingers to help her hold the pose.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

First attempt at plaster hands using the candle was technique was not so good. Maggie's hand relaxed. For the later attempts, I placed sticks between her fingers, which seemed to work better. The end of her pinky and most of her thumb on her right hand did not develope, but I used the fingers from my very first attempt to make up the loss.

Also, a number of fingers snapped off in the process of demolding. It was an interesting process of removing the wax this time. Because the wax hardened in the water between tips, it developed discreet layers. I also stuck the mold in the freezer before pouring the plaster. The brush on super-glue (of all things) seems to be the best thing to adhere damp plaster to itself. White glue just got absorbed into the plaster.









_The first attempt at making a hand._









_Second attempt turned out a little better_









_Both of Lilith's hands_

Added a coat of paint to the Angel heads so I could see areas that I needed work on easier. It also serves to stabilize the paper mache, less flaking. The paint did not take to the silicone ears very well, however. Need to find a better solution for those.









_Compare and contrast, Lilith and Angelica_


----------



## Jaybo

The only thing that sticks to silicone is silicone. You will need a silicone paint or make your own. Get a precolored tube of silicone caulk and thin it with naptha until you have a thin paint. Or, take a clear silicone caulk, thin it with naptha, then add drops of an oil based paint of your choice until you get the color you are looking for.


----------



## Rahnefan

This is going to look so dang good.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Taking a little break to prevent burnout, working on some new columns for my fence. I was thinking, however, about the ear-silicone problem. Since the ears aren't going to be manipulated (on purpose) and superglue sticks to them, I was thinking that I could coat both with superglue and then paint of that, once dried.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Tick tick tick. Time's a wastin'. I need to get my Angels finished. Re-attached Angelica's head and started to anchor it with some paper mache mortar.









_Reattaching Angelica's head._









_Cementing things in._


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

While the mortar on Angelica's head dries, I started to take apart my mannequin arms and bend them to my will. Turns out, fiber glass doesn't bend all the well, so I decided to cut them to my will...









_Mannequin arm, ready for surgery._









_Post-surgery, or should I say, post-butchery._









_Lilith's right arm attached, sans hand_









_Will someone *please* give this lady a hand?_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ya just can't get no respect from a mannequin

Good to see you back working on these lovely creatures again!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

You put so much work into this! I'm very impressed! Glad to see you getting back to work!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Yeah, about had a heart attack when I realized it was September already and they weren't done yet. Expect more work in the next week. The faux-masonary is about done, so that distraction will be behind me soon.


----------



## nixie

Wow! This is awesome!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Finally had enough pieces done to assemble Lilith.









_Lilith, fully assembled and standing tall._

First issue is I did not mark who's wings were who's. Once I got that straightened out, I thought I would have the issue where she would still want to tip over backwards, so I stationed her so that she would lean against the freezer.









_Size comparison between Lilith and her creator._

As it turned out, since her head is leaning forward as much as it is, she was close to the balance point even without the arms. After adding the first arm, she righted immediately. Adding the second arm put her even better in balance. I've accidently brushed against her a couple of times in the evening, and she just wobbled a bit, no threat to tipped over at all.









_Don't Blink!_


----------



## fick209

Holy crap! I've been impressed with this project since you started! I SO can't wait to see the next updates. This is just incredible!


----------



## goneferal

Awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That second picture of you posing with Lilith is a hoot And you're very brave - no way would I get that close to someone with teeth like hers and an attitude to match:jol:


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Fortunately, she's short. I'll just leave it at that...


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Getting ready to add the hair to the angels. The layer of paint I had added to the heads turns out to be a bad idea. On Angelica, it's flaking off badly where moisture had gotten in. The air-dry clay must have expanded and caused the paint to buckle. This weekend I sanded off the scalp areas as best I could to expose the clay. In places, I also knocked off the clay and exposed the layer of paper mache clay.

To add the hair, I'm going to try a mixture of papercrete and drywall mud. Hopefully it won't try to shrink as badly and crack a lot. I've inserted a series of screws into the scalp area as well, so that the mixture for the hair has something to wrap around and grab onto. I get the idea that just relying on adhesion to the air dry clay will just bring about tears.









_Angelica, getting ready for her "do"._


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Got the hair on my Weeping Angels just about done. I just need to let it dry all the way and then sand off the rough bits.









_Angelica and Lilith's hair is almost done._









_The back of Lilith's head, show the detail on the hair._

I am fleshing out the huge gaps in the elbows and shoulders with expanding foam. Once it is set, I trim it to below the "skin" line, then flesh it back up with paper-crete. I purchased an old twin-bed sheet set this weekend at goodwill, that should be enough material to construct the dresses. I've decided that the outfit should be what are called "Peplos", which is basically a large sheet of cloth folded about the body and pinned at the shoulders. That should hide my arm seams, hopefully...









_Expanding foam fills out the missing chunks of shoulders and elbows._


----------



## Jaybo

MacabreRob said:


> I am fleshing out the huge gaps in the elbows and shoulders with expanding foam. Once it is set, I trim it to below the "skin" line, then flesh it back up with paper-crete.


Are you really using papercrete (portland cement and paper) or paper clay (joint compound, glue, and paper)? I have been wanting to work with papercrete to see if it will hold up to the weather any better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Really nice detail on the hair!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Hrmm. not sure. It's a bag of white fluff and powder I assume was "papercrete". The powder is some sort of binder, but it's not rock solid like concrete. There is no joint compound it it. I tried adding that initially and the stuff was so sticky as to be almost unworkable. There will be lots of exterior paint on everything, so I'm not overly concerned about moisture. I might add a layer of varnish, to make sure, however.

The hair was giving me kittens, I was trying to make little "snakes" like you would with clay, but it didn't want to roll right. I thought about a frosting pusher-thingy to extrude it out, but alas, nothing was appropriate (could have made some nice stars, however). My kids are too far along to still have any Playdoh stuff hanging around, so I cast about in my garage for something. Then I saw the funnel! Yes!

I stuffed the mouth-end of the funnel and used a cut-off broomstick and pushed. Out came my extruded paper pulp, and it was strong enough to survive being picked up and placed.

Good thing it didn't smell bad, as I was having texture and image issues as it was.... /shudder (Don't think of sick seagulls... don't think of sick seagulls...)


----------



## Dixie

"frosting pusher-thingy", I might have just learned a new term. Never really heard Martha use it before, we might have to clue her in.   

PS, Don't be giving Jaybo MORE ideas on how to abuse my kitchen items. I already have to have two blenders, two stand mixers, two hand mixers, I'm about to have to buy a second microwave, and now you are messing with my FUNNELS - not to mention threatening to murder my expensive fancy schmancy BROOM!

Och, men. 

PSS. I love the hair too - these are really turning out to be a work of art!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Garage funnels... /ducks rolling pin from Mrs. Macabre...


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Quick update, dressing my girls


----------



## Sytnathotep

Very impressive build! Great to see your victim, err, i mean daughter is so willing to help!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

The time had finally arrived to dress my girls. They are almost finished except for clothing and color. I had bought a set of twin bed sheets at Good Will previously, and looked up how to create their garb. They will wear on outfit from Ancient Greece known as a "Peplos". It's basically a rectangle of fabric folded across the body and pinned at the shoulders. Women in more modest cities would also sew up the edges on the one side. Since I did not finish the legs on the Angels, they must have come from one of these more modest cities...

After measuring and cutting for size, I dressed Lilith. I can see now why women had slaves or servants help them dress, this thing is awkward. I eventually got it, and sewed up the shoulders where normally it would be pinned. When it came time to do Angelica, I ran into a bit of an issue. Her outfit was being made from the fitted sheet, which was a bit smaller than the top sheet Lilith was wearing, and once I released the stitches from the corners, there were 10" squares missing. I had to cut patches out of some rags in the garage and replace the missing bits.









_Lilith getting ready to be dressed for success._









_Dressed in her hot pink peplos._









_Angelica is in tears because both she and her sister wore the same outfit to the party._


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

After both were dressed, I took some waxed string and tightly pinched the dress at the join between the top and bottom halves, so that some of the fabric was pulled inside. This was so I would have something to attach the dress to the body form. I tacked all the folds and pleates were they were, then cut the fabric, freeing both halves of their bodies from each other. Afterwards, I stapled the fabric down so that the folds stayed put.

Once that was done, the next step was to coat all of it with Monster Mud. Generally the idea is to put the cloth into the Mud to saturate it, but I knew I would never get it like I wanted that way and settled for applying it with a brush. Very tedious and tiring. Towards the end, I just glopped it on with my hands. I've added a second coat already to the leg sections, because it's more or less freestanding and more likely to be damaged than the top section, which has the cloth right next to the body form.









_Tacking the edge of the sections to hold the creases in place._









_Added reinforcements to the legs while I still have easy access to them._









_Exposing the mounting holes for the wings._









_Monster mud applied to the lower half of one of the Angels, and no, she's not supposed to look like the Statue of Liberty._









_Monster mud all over Angelica's blouse._


----------



## dionicia

Looks good so far.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just reading about all the time and effort you've put into these angels makes me want to go lie down for a while and put my feet up


----------



## Dark Angel 27

its looking really good! can't wait to see the next step!


----------



## Spooky1

This has been an amazing project to watch. You're doing an wonderful job with the angels. I hope your kids get a nice reward for helping, particularly Maggie, being put through all the life casting.


----------



## Dixie

Ohmigosh, I'm so impressed with your creating that dress from the sheet, and fixing the folds just right for monster mudding. That is a daunting task, and you did a great job!!! Love watching this!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Question about the Monster Mud. How stiff should I expect the fabric to end up. I have 2 coats so far on the bottom and the fabric still had a fair amount of give. Of course, using a stretchy type of fabric doesn't help, but you go with what you got. It's some weird fleecy stuff...


----------



## blueikaos

I'm new to this site and just in awe of your talent! Keep up the great work. I'll continue to stalk these posts to see your next step!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

I don't know if this is talent, or a clear vision and dogged determination to realize that vision...


----------



## IMU

MacabreRob said:


> Question about the Monster Mud. How stiff should I expect the fabric to end up. I have 2 coats so far on the bottom and the fabric still had a fair amount of give. Of course, using a stretchy type of fabric doesn't help, but you go with what you got. It's some weird fleecy stuff...


Depends on the ratio of the mixed up MM and on the material used. I tend to do a 3.5:1 so it was paintable (plus I used a liquid starch mix for getting my initial fabric positioning done before the MM was applied). My material was a bit porous so it would soak through and after 4 coats, it was fairly stiff.

I also get a bit more rigidity once I put the sealer on the MM layers, then painted and then top coat with another sealer.

Your project is turning out great.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

What do you use as a sealer?


----------



## IMU

I used a Spar Urethane over the MM before I painted. The Urethane dries with a gloss finish so that's why I put it on the MM layer before I painted. The top coat was just a matte finish spray Urethane.

I don't know how long you plan to keep them exposed to the weather, but if its more than a few hours then I'd put on at least 2 coats over the MM layers.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Your paint sticks to the urethane?


----------



## IMU

Sure does when you put a primer on it first.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

After painting all the individual components on my Weeping Angels, I staked out some rebar in the back yard and assembled them for the first time in their finished state. The arms gave me some grief. I had removed them to paint everything after monster mudding, and some of the material must have shifted. I finally got them seated in properly and you can hardly see the seams.

The base color was some grayish-brown that was Oops paint from the local hardware stone. I stippled two shades of gray on everything with a sponge and they look pretty good. Next step is aging with the black patina, but it was getting dark on Saturday when I took these shots, so I deferred to the next day.









_Angelica with the base color applied_









_Lilith with the base color applied_


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

My Weeping Angels are done! Maggie and I moved them to the front yard were I applied the black wash to give them their patina and they turned out great. When the paint dried, I hit them with some spray varish to toughen up their skins a bit. I positioned them to the left and right of the big oak tree out front. I will be hitting them with my mini spotlights soon so they will show up at night.









_Lilith, finished in the Cemetery_









_Angelica, finished in the Cemetery_









_Close up of Angelica from the side, showing the aged patina_


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

_Another close up of Angelica_









_Close up of Lilith's patina_









_Another close up of Lilith_


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow! They are stunning - beautifully detailed and beautifully painted. All the hours of effort that went into them were well justified when the final products look like these statues do.


----------



## Terrormaster

Fantastic. I've been watching this thread for a while and the wait was worth it. Awesome work!


----------



## Rahnefan

Dude I am SOOO glad you finished these on time! They rock, heh heh pun accidental...great patina!


----------



## Spooky1

They came out beautiful. The aging you did is perfect.


----------



## Jaybo

Sweet! Those look fantastic! I wonder if any of your visitors will realize where you got the inspiration? You need to have an extra special prize for the first person to figure it out. Maybe their very own sonic screwdriver or miniature Tardis?


----------



## wdGoof

Congrats on completing a truely epic piece.

They look amazing. I would have them in my yard year round!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*gives standing ovationn* amazing job!


----------



## IMU

What a great job ... turned out amazing!


----------



## SpankyBaby

Well worth the wait!!.......the waiting was intense!! I knew they were gonna turn out awesome!!...Great job!!! and very inspiriational I might add. You've got me thinking about garden statues for my cemetery next year!!!


----------



## Dixie

Good grief, I need to step up my game, these make me feel like a toddler haunter. LOL.

SUCH GREAT work!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Those are some pretty friggin' awesome angels. Killer!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

_Lilth, being lit with her own spot light_









_Angelia, lit from below. The black light from my ghost can be seen behind her_


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're beautiful, Rob. Nothing amateurish about these ladies.


----------



## Drago

quite awesome, great job.


----------



## halloween71

They look great!!!!


----------



## psyko99

Those came out great! Now I want to make some.


----------

